# Overdue doe



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a doe that is 2 days (152 days) overdue, should I give her something or wait another couple days? 

Thanks

Janet


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

What are you calling overdue?
The range is normally from 145-155 days, with most calculators set for 150 days (I believe Sharon uses one set at 145 for her LaManchas). They can vary on either end I am sure though.
I would be inclined to wait unless she has shown obvious signs of labor and hasn't progressed.

As dad always tells me...She will calve when she calves...when I get figity about the cows going "overdue."
Especially when you get into understanding just how variable implantation timing in relation to breeding really is.


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, I'm waiting on 5 so getting Impatient, but everybody is doing fine.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

over 155 then start your worring


----------



## hallelujahdairy (Dec 11, 2007)

Just becareful using Lute to induce, sometimes they dont dialate good. We just went through this 2 weeks ago. Had a good out come with a live buck, after a vet visit and a cow dr delivering him. His name is charlie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

When used properly, Lutalyse is a great med to induce does. I have induced every single doe I have EVER bred using a combo of Lute and Dex. I have had no more problems than someone who doesn't induce. 

I just hate to hear things like this being said. Inducing isn't for everyone but it is a lifesaver for those of us who DO use it.

Sara


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Also, Betty always goes 5 1/2 days over, she is a Nubian. Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are likely few to no overdue does. Especially the idea I know I used to have that somehow I missed her in labor, she gave up trying to have them, and is walking around and going to die on me from having dead overdue kids in her  Not happening  Worse was those stupid boers and their displaced obamassums and their cleanliness fettish nubians don't have. They would kid and I would be looking at them, their udder...did they kid, didn't they kid...yep kids following them out of the deep underbrush!

Welcome to the forum Halleluj, if your doe had problems after giving lute, she would have had those same problems had you not given it. Vicki


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

One doe finally kidded this morning at 1am with twin bucks, no problems. 

Janet


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

Is the dose 2cc on Lute, I definitely know the latest date they could have been bred. They should kid in 12-36 hours after Lute? 

Thanks, Janet


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes 2cc IM. Ours has always been right at 36 hours. Think if I was going to do alot of inducing like I used to I would go with the info from Sara and Kaye on adding Dex. Vicki


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, I don't have any Dex. I read in the meds about both and looks like they used dex in does under 149 days, so I should be alright. 

Janet


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a doe at 152 days today...lol
I can't believe that goat has held out this long. I thought for sure she would go "early."
Glad the one delivered for you. Waiting can certainly be a strain on the psychie.


----------



## hallelujahdairy (Dec 11, 2007)

I didnt mean to sound like ...dont use it........I have used it and wouldnt have done it any differently except finding out about the Dex. I found out this yr that the dex should be used 24hrs before the lute. It helps in softening things up so when you use the lute it does more good. I believe my doe may have had problems regardless too, and I am thankful we had lute to use. She was exhausted and luckily we didnt have to have a c-section. Sorry for any misunderstanding, just giving my experience with my doe this yr with lute.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

HD...I also like to give the Dex at least 12 hrs. before the lute. But have given them at the same time. It does help the lungs of the kids and gives the does an extra boost.

The only warning I ever give is *to make absolute certain of your breeding dates*! You give these drugs...you ARE going to get kids. Wrong breeding date and you have premies with little/no chance of survival.
Kaye


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

OK, when you say "Dex" what exactly are ya talking about? If I asked my vet for 'dex' would they know?


----------



## hallelujahdairy (Dec 11, 2007)

Drug Name:

Dexamethasone - 2mg/ml - Rx 
Brand Names:

Azium 
Voren 


Goat dose & treatment: 
Anti-inflammatory & pain reliever: Used for swelling and inflammation once infection is under control: 
Dose: 1ml per 20 lbs. - IM Injection 
Used to induce labor in pregnant does when the slow introduction of labor over a 48-hour period is desired.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

It also comes in Dexamethasone-SP and that is 4 mg/mL 

I asked the vet's office for Dexamethasone and that is what they gave me. I keep having to remember to let the ladies know my mg/mL or else simply halve the dosages given for the normal Dex.
I just added that to my "medicine cabinet" about two months ago.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Roseanne  Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

And as Kaye told me... be careful using/touching lute if you are pregnant or could be! Wear gloves or have someone else do it!

I was so grateful she told me that as I had never seen it mentioned online.



> Women of childbearing age and persons with respiratory problems should exercise extreme caution when handling LUTALYSE.


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

Well 1 doe kidded at 24 hours after lute and the other 3 kidded at 36 hours, 3 sets of triplets and 1 twins, no one had any problems, kids are fine. :biggrin


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah, Christmas babies.


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Let's see---you can name them Holly, Ivy, Noel...... :biggrin Congrats!!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Now you know why we lute the does!
I loose my sleep during breeding season on AI's...but NOT during kidding! :lol
Kaye


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for all your help. 

Happy New Year


----------

